# Suche Igel Clipart für Logo



## sound00check (21. Oktober 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich suche ein Clipart von einem Igel. Gedacht ist das für ein Logo à la openSUSE
Weiss jemand wo ich sowas finde?

Gruss sound00check


----------

